# follow up on wound coding that's now healed



## JesseL (Jan 5, 2014)

What diagnosis codes would I choose if a patient came in to follow up on a wound that is now healed on the hand. Do I code scar or "open wound hand" and "V67.59" as the primary diagnosis?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2014)

JesseL said:


> What diagnosis codes would I choose if a patient came in to follow up on a wound that is now healed on the hand. Do I code scar or "open wound hand" and "V67.59" as the primary diagnosis?



You would never code the open wound for a follow up and you would not a scar unless specifically documented. Code only the V code for follow up


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 6, 2014)

Do Medicare and/or commercial payers cover V67.59?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 6, 2014)

It should not be a problem as long as it is non global.


----------



## JesseL (Jan 6, 2014)

Can the V follow up code be used with modifier 24 then? Because the patient did do a minor procedure unrelated to the wound.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you mean modifier 25 (office visit done on the same day as a procedure)?


----------



## JesseL (Jan 7, 2014)

modifier 24 because the pt had a minor procedure 3 days ago and days before that he came in for an open wound and now he came back with a resolved wound.  

So i would think they would deny the v follow up code thinking it was for the minor procedure.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 7, 2014)

The resolved wound is not a new dx.  you will need to be more clear in what the scenario is.  Did this patient have 2 procedures 3 days apart?   I am unclear as to the issue you need assistance with. 
Per your first post you cannot use a wound code for a post op wound check it is a V code.  I am not sure what else you are asking.


----------

